# Video: 809 hp S2 at the drag strip



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Inboard camera, this is Swedish owner/driver Mattias Stertman. His 1/4 time is 10.967 - 221 kmh. And the car is said to be faster now....
http://www.sontec.se/mantorppm.wmv
(yes, the sound is out of sync)


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Video: 809 hp S2 at the drag strip (PerL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WOW


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Video: 809 hp S2 at the drag strip (Nrcabby)*

Holy s--- that sounds beautiful.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Video: 809 hp S2 at the drag strip (NastyJettaNza)*

HOT DAMN!!!!


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Video: 809 hp S2 at the drag strip (jonny_breakz)*

i wanna 20v


----------



## GDJ (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Video: 809 hp S2 at the drag strip (PerL)*

That's the most amazing sound I've ever heard! Is there anywhere where I can find the specs on that car?


----------

